# another multi strain grow



## Pothead420 (Nov 6, 2008)

i got a 4x4x7 homebox setup with 7 regular home compact fluro's 
44w= to 150w. 16oz. cups filled with pro-mix and a very little lime 
and bat guano all watered and ready to put sprouts into. the seeds are in paper towels in a ziplock bag greenhouse method. i will put a 400w HPS or the 600w cool tube if its available for flower. heres the strains im poping.

Dragons Breath (AK-47 x SDV3)
Serious seeds AK-47 x Sagamartha's Bubbleberry f2s
Scarlet /AK-47 x Bubbleberry
AK48
The Pure (Skunk#1)
Ducksfoot99 x Clipse
Direwulfe x Blue Buddha (Direwulfe= the original Blue Buddha x SDV3)
Jamaican sunshine #3 x OgersKush
Mandala's Safari Mix


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 6, 2008)

You gonna have a heap of budz in a couple of months, what a tasty menu of reefer you got for yourself. By the by are those MxF or Feminized? Either way your gonna be golden. Take care and just have fun with it. I'd wish you good luck but there ain't no need, you just need to pay attention and they'll tell you what they need.


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 6, 2008)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> You gonna have a heap of budz in a couple of months, what a tasty menu of reefer you got for yourself. By the by are those MxF or Feminized? Either way your gonna be golden. Take care and just have fun with it. I'd wish you good luck but there ain't no need, you just need to pay attention and they'll tell you what they need.


all regular beens but there all new genetics to me i never grew these so im siked:hubba: i got so many strains rite now its hard to choose what to grow.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, what a selection u have!!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 6, 2008)

How are you going to fit all those plants in 16 square feet?  They're fine now, but what about when they are more mature?


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 6, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> How are you going to fit all those plants in 16 square feet?  They're fine now, but what about when they are more mature?


 i figure half will be male leaving me hopefully with 25 fems if im lucky. but im gonna keep them small maybe FIM them and flower early so i end up with 2-3ft. plants with a few top cola's in 2 gallon pots. if i get more female's like 35 i will pick out the runt's 25 is the number i want 5 rows of 5


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 7, 2008)

*Everything looks and sounds great. :aok: The only thing your missing is some GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  *


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 7, 2008)

*Hahaha, that what I was just swingin by to say!


Enjoying the seed selection!*


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 7, 2008)

earlier today i checked the seeds around 15 hours in paper towels and some are already cracked. i will leave them in the towel for about 48 hours then plant them. and the ones that dont pop will stay in untill they do or dont pop. i have a few tricks to help them pop if there not open in 3-4 days i have good results cracking seeds in the paper towels


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 8, 2008)

*Good luck on your germ rate!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2008)

yes good luck..I have a few difrent strains going and find it more diffacult to stay on top of feeding ..each one is diffrent..lol..and I too have a nice sollection of beans..and make my choice for the grow depending on the year before grows that I fallow..keep us posted  and most of all KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2008)

:holysheep: nice strain collection


----------



## leafminer (Nov 8, 2008)

Gahhh .... when I saw all those seed packets I have drooled all over the keyboard ...  :watchplant:


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 9, 2008)

i went to the hydro store yesterday and got a self contained 
400w switchable light the ballast is in the hood but its so heavy i couldnt hang it in the tent without bending the tent poles. so i had to modify it. i rewired it so the ballast is separate i used the ballast cover to mount 
the light to. ghetto tech LOL
also most of the seeds are in soil as of this morning.
 i got 100% germ rate on the following strains
Mandala's- Safari Mix 10 for 10
Flying Dutchman- The Pure (Skunk#1)5 for 5
Nirvana's- AK48 5 for 5
Direwulfe x Blue Buddha 6 for 6
Jamaican Sunshine#3 x OgersKush 6 for 6


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 9, 2008)

Just a question.....How the hell do you get all those seeds?

you must have a 100% DELIVERY RATE....mind I ask where you order from?

strain selection is freakin awesome dude!


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 9, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Just a question.....How the hell do you get all those seeds?
> 
> you must have a 100% DELIVERY RATE....mind I ask where you order from?
> 
> strain selection is freakin awesome dude!


100% :hubba:in the U.S. 10 orders every 2 weeks i would get a few and they allways came within 4-8 days using a pre-paid Greendot Master Card.
most are from Gypsy Nirvana a few from the Doc. and alot of those are my crosses and few other buddy's crosses.
but Gypsy seems to be the cheapest and carry lots of seed banks seeds


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 10, 2008)

out of allmost 60 seeds only 7 have yet to pop. all others are in 16oz. cups 51 and are already growing. the 7 seeds still have a chance i cracked a few and filed a few this usually works to help pop them. i plan on going 12/12 when there at 5-6 nodes so i have 1-2ft. single stock plants.:hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 21, 2008)

i transplanted everything from the 16oz.cups into 6x6x7 pots with my own organic mix being fed just water. there starting to take off im aiming for 2ft. single cola plants im expecting at least 20-30 fems from 52 seedlings the more the better. i also got some ATF x Kazakastani clone's from a buddy i gave him 5 seeds to grow he got 3 fems:hubba: hopefully i get a male with some good traits to breed with im gonna make some crosses i got a small tent and i'll use fluro's to grow em out separate from the other plants im thinking
Dragons Breath x AK47/Bubbleberry
Direwulfe/Blue Buddha x AK47/Bubbleberry
Skunk#1 x AK47/Bubbleberry
Jamaican Sunshine#3/Ogerskush x AK47/Bubbleberry
AK48 x AK47/Bubbleberry


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 23, 2008)

not bad for 13 days under a 400w MH and some CFL's
i have about 8 plants that are runts im thinking of pulling them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but the rest are coming along nicely
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they look a little yellow in the pics but there a very healthy green
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the JS#3 x Ogers are showing 2 pheno's mostly sativa. 
the Direwulfe x Blue Buddha's are showin 2 pheno's also. the SK#1 seem to be very stable. the Ducksfoot99 x clipse are also looking stable. 
the AK-47 x Bubbleberry, Scarlet x AK-47/Bubbleberry, AK48's, and Safari's are growing at a slower pace than the rest but seem to be slowly catching up


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 28, 2008)

im guessing another week or two till i go 12/12  
i also topped one of the Dire x Blue Buddha's and did FIM to another D x BB
pic# 1 blue arrow Jamaican Sunshine#3 x Ogerskush first 2 rows, red arrow SK#1 4th-5th rows, yellow arrow AK-47 x Bubbleberry's
pic# 2,3 group shots
pic# 4 topped Direwulfe x Blue Buddha
pic# 5 Direwulfe x Blue Buddha  FIM


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 4, 2008)

i cant wait to try these strains there all new to me so im siked:hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 5, 2008)

i had all the pots in rubber maid bins but the were to close together it was getting tite in there. i had a little extra room in the tent so i laid down a tarp and took the bins out and spread the pots apart so they have a little more room. once i sex them i can probably use the bins again.


----------



## BUDISGUD (Dec 5, 2008)

post me some clones bruv lol


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 7, 2008)

i got some nice breeding males tite nodes with a indica dominance just how i like it there in a 1-1/2 x 3 x 6 tent under a 150w CFL
so far i got 3 pheno's of mandala's safari mix
 2 pheno's of AK-47 xBubbleberry
a Ducksfoot99 x Clipse, AK48, and a Direwulfe x Blue Buddha if i find a better male from those strains i will hack the one in the tent and replace it with the better pheno. im hoping on making a few crosses this grow. if i dont use the pollen it will be saved for the next grow. i want to make these crosses first then i can play around with some others. im only gonna polly a few lower branches
Dragons Breath x Direwulfe/Blue Buddha
Dragons Breath x AK-47/Bubbleberry
more Safari mix 
and more DF99 x Clipse
and if i find a nice SK#1 male i will make some SK#1 f2s and start an IBL:hubba:


----------



## andy52 (Dec 7, 2008)

nice selection of strains you got going my friend and they look good.


----------



## BUDISGUD (Dec 7, 2008)

great colour


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 7, 2008)

:holysheep: *you have a shmorgasbord! :hubba: lookin good!!*


----------



## warlock (Dec 8, 2008)

Did you have any prolems with heat and what kind of temps do you have with it open and with it zippedup.? I'm real curius because i've thinking about one myself.:hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 9, 2008)

warlock said:
			
		

> Did you have any prolems with heat and what kind of temps do you have with it open and with it zippedup.? I'm real curius because i've thinking about one myself.:hubba:


 no probs with heat its almost 80 with the lights on tent closed with a 265CFM dayton blower sucking the air out. thats without a forced air intake i rely on the exhaust to suck in fresh air from the bottom vents in the tent. and when it's open about 75 and lights off 65-70. but if i started having heat issues i would hook up my 6in. inline fan for a air intake and take the cooler air from the  basement.


----------



## Alistair (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice thing you got going there pothead.  I wonder what good those fluoros are doing, though.  At first, when all you had were the fluoros, I thought that you didn't have enough light.  But once you put in the 400 watt HID, it seemed to me that the light from it was so much more intense than the light from the fluoros that the light given off from them was almost negligible. 

I think that you're going to end up having to get rid of quite a few of those, because you're going to have an over-crowding problem.

Great looking plants, though!


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 11, 2008)

that would be good if i have over-crowding then i can pick out the runts and keep the strongest and best:hubba: but so far so good there all in there. and i expect a few more males. i pulled about 20 males so far and have about 15 confirmed fems and 13 not showing yet. and as for the fluros the more light the better im not having heat issues so there staying there not in the way and can do nothing but help. IMO im pushing the limit with a 400w HPS in a 4X4 area
here are some pics from today


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 18, 2008)

i pulled the last of the males out yesterday and have 24 fems left in the tent.
i got a little better than 50/50 male to fem ratio. i poped around 52 seeds 6 never poped leaving 46 and 24 ended up fem
i also trimmed up the bottom of the plants for better air flow and to get rid of the lower growth that wont do much anyway. i took clones from the bottom side shoots i cut off and sent them to a freind cause im not setup to clone at the moment. i also whittled down my pollen donors to 5 strains
AK-47 x Bubbleberry
Dirwulfe x Blue Buddha
Dragons Breath
Skunk #1
Ducksfoot99
pic-1-3 pollen donors they should drop pollen within the next week or two
pic-4-9 garden shots


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 19, 2008)

*Just thought I would stop by and see hows it going. Beautiful Grow man. Keep up the good work im pullin up a chair!!! *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 19, 2008)

everything is looking sharp, pothead :aok:

nice


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks GDT and TCVG for checking out my ladie's and for the kind words


----------



## Alistair (Dec 19, 2008)

Still looking lovely.  Are you going to transplant those?  It seems like they've outgrown those pots.


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 20, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Still looking lovely.  Are you going to transplant those?  It seems like they've outgrown those pots.


i got 2 gal. gro bags im still not sure if im gonna use them they should be good in those pots i just have to water more often. if i use the bags i dont think they will fit ive grown out plants this size in these pots before with no probs but im sure i loose a little yeild


----------



## Alistair (Dec 20, 2008)

So pothead, what size are those pots you have them in now?  You never encountered problems with root bound plants?  All you had to do was water them more often?  You didn't get nutrient deficiencies?  I thought root bound plants had a hard time taking up nutes?


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow that's nice.


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 21, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> So pothead, what size are those pots you have them in now?  You never encountered problems with root bound plants?  All you had to do was water them more often?  You didn't get nutrient deficiencies?  I thought root bound plants had a hard time taking up nutes?



there 6x6x7 square pots. i never had a prob using them i have to feed more often daily waterings. im sure i loose some of the yeild but not much.
i grew bigger bushier plants in them before i didnt have money at the time for bigger pots so i used those and i got 2-3ft. multi-top plants that gave me an average yeild of a little over an OZ.-1/2
here are some pics from today


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 24, 2008)

i went from 6x6x7 pots to 2 gal. grow bags. i made a very lite mix using 
soiless mix, high phosphorous guano's, and lime. and i will continue to water everytime with a lite dose of Bio Bloom, Alg-A-Mic, Pure Blend Pro Bloom, 
liquid karma, floralicious, and molasses.


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 27, 2008)

here we go


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks like its growing some tasty buds


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 8, 2009)

were coming up on 5 weeks flowering


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 8, 2009)

macro shots almost 5 weeks in:hubba:


----------



## BBFan (Jan 8, 2009)

Stunning macro shots Pothead- How'd you do it?  The lighting's fantastic!

Did you do all those crosses yourself?  I'm a big blueberry fan myself and I'm trying some crosses on my current grow with some blueberry pollen from my last grow.  I'm pulling up a chair for the smoke report!


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 8, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Stunning macro shots Pothead- How'd you do it?  The lighting's fantastic!
> 
> Did you do all those crosses yourself?  I'm a big blueberry fan myself and I'm trying some crosses on my current grow with some blueberry pollen from my last grow.  I'm pulling up a chair for the smoke report!


i actually put my cam on super close-up and i hold a flashlight above my cam pointing it at the buds get some good shots that way.
some of those are from seedbanks 
SK#1- Flying dutchman
AK48 - Nirvana
Mandala's safari mix
the rest are breed by friends from all over the world the BB in my Dire x BB mix is Blue Buddha a very nice plant. im a berry lover myself but ive yet to work with the actual Blueberry just strains with BB in it.
but i did make some crosses this grow here's what i made:hubba:
Direwulfe/Blue Buddha x Jamaican Sunshine#3/Ogerskush
Ducksfoot99/Clipse F3's
AK48 x AK-47/Bubbleberry
SK#1 F2's
Dragons Breath x AK-47/Bubbleberry
good luck with your breeding venture its always fun to grow strains you made what do you plan on breeding the Blueberry into also if you like Blueberry keep an eye out for Dabney Blu its clone only but its the best. big yields of killer buds smells like Blueberry muffin mix. 
its a killer Blueberry pheno


----------



## BBFan (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tip- I gotta try that- like I said those pics look awesome.

I'm only on my 2nd indoor grow- done some outdoors but only with mediocre results.  My son gave me some blueberry and something called white star seeds (which I guess is called Southern Lights now).  My first grow was the blueberry and I seeded a few branches and saved some pollen in the freezer.  The grow I have now is the Southern Lights and I pollinated a branch with some of the blueberry pollen I had- but it was almost 6 months old so I'm not sure if it was still viable, we'll see.  So that's my first experiment in crosses- maybe "Southern Blues" if it works?  Here's some pics of what I got going now.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36324

Thanks again for the info.  Good luck to you and that grow you got going.  Can't wait to hear the smoke report!


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 10, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip- I gotta try that- like I said those pics look awesome.
> 
> I'm only on my 2nd indoor grow- done some outdoors but only with mediocre results.  My son gave me some blueberry and something called white star seeds (which I guess is called Southern Lights now).  My first grow was the blueberry and I seeded a few branches and saved some pollen in the freezer.  The grow I have now is the Southern Lights and I pollinated a branch with some of the blueberry pollen I had- but it was almost 6 months old so I'm not sure if it was still viable, we'll see.  So that's my first experiment in crosses- maybe "Southern Blues" if it works?  Here's some pics of what I got going now.
> Thanks again for the info.  Good luck to you and that grow you got going.  Can't wait to hear the smoke report!


that sounds like a good mix:hubba: the BB hopefully will shorten the flower time of the southern lights and give it some flavour, and color to
if you want to see if the pollen was viable just check the branch you pollied hope you marked it usually within 12 hours after pollination the hairs should be turning red and drying up. and for your second indoor grow your doing great thats how it was for me i just picked it rite up.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 13, 2009)

things are coming along nicely i just gave them there last dose of nutes at 800 PPM ive been giving them 800 weekly since flower.
 gonna flush with just water from now till harvest
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im guessing most will be ready by 9 weeks but one pheno of the
JS#3 x Ogerskush and my Scarlet x AK-47/Bubbleberry look like they will go 11-13 weeks possibly longer.there showing a sativa dominance 
the buds are growing like dreadlocks 
those might have to come down a bit early to make way for the new batch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






i got the next set of beens in paper towels. i will be growing Nirvana's
NL#5 x Big Bud --4 beens
Big Bud --10 beens 
Top44 --10 beens
i know these are commercial strains but hopefully they will be good producers of some decent bud. but just in case there not that great
i got some bomb treats in there
 8-Jimmie/Chocco x Direwulfe and 8-Jimmie/Chocco x Blue Buddha:hubba:
im gonna start these beens under some CFL's. i plan on vegging a bit longer this grow and topping the plants to 4-6 tops


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 15, 2009)

i was pulling the plants out of the tent to give them a good look over i like to check the plants every 5 days or so looking for problems. havent had any but if there was a prob i like to be on top of it as i was looking them over i noticed my AK-47 x Bubbleberry's are starting to turn purple the bottom of all the leaves are a lavender color and its starting on the tops of the leaves around the edges a few calaxes are turning to. i hope this continues they have like 3-weeks left:hubba: this is why i breed it into the Dragons Breath im hopping to give it some color so the mix is. 
(AK-47/SDV3 x AK-47/Bubbleberry) both AKs were from Serious the SDV3 from Rez the Bubbleberry from Sagamartha
also some macro shots of Dire x Blue Buddha and Mandala's Safari Mix witch is made up of White Satin and Kalichakra crosses
 i think this looks like the White Satin


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 16, 2009)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> How are you going to fit all those plants in 16 square feet?  They're fine now, but what about when they are more mature?


told ya they would fit LOL:hubba: they just make it i new i could fit 25 plants in there they are a bit tight but ive seen way titer canopy's than i have


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 20, 2009)

here's some pics from today things are getting frosty the White Satin and Skunk#1 are loaded with trichs. im not to happy with yeild so far i think if i transplanted a week or two before flower instead of 2-3 weeks into flower i would have gotten way better results. but its all quality bud so thats good im guessing an average of 1/4-1/2 oz. per plant with 25 plants so i should get a decent harvest


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 23, 2009)

here are some macro shots from today


----------



## JBonez (Jan 24, 2009)

awesome grow man! ive been thinking about doing a sog setup from seed with multi-strain grow, flowering after a week of veg with like 50 seeds, good job man, how did you get mylar in your homebox?


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 25, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> awesome grow man! ive been thinking about doing a sog setup from seed with multi-strain grow, flowering after a week of veg with like 50 seeds, good job man, how did you get mylar in your homebox?


 thanks for checking out my baby's:hubba: as for the mylar i just tape it to the front pole and pull it around the back of all the tent pole's then tape it to the other front pole the poles will hold it in place. you might want to veg a bit longer maybe 3-weeks i started a little over 50 seeds and got 25 fems then i trimmed all the lower branches and bud sites so all the growth would go to the top


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 25, 2009)

:bump::bolt::confused2::joint::48: :hubba:


----------



## BBFan (Jan 26, 2009)

Good looking bud bud-  How's your timing going to be at harvest- you just harvest when ready or did you plan to spread out the harvest?  With so many strains they should be all over the place as far as development.
Thanks again- looking sweet.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 26, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Good looking bud bud-  How's your timing going to be at harvest- you just harvest when ready or did you plan to spread out the harvest?  With so many strains they should be all over the place as far as development.
> Thanks again- looking sweet.


as for trimming i got lucky and got all high calyx to leave ratio so trimming was easy
i planned on going 9-weeks with them all but i did end up chopping some down today at 8-weeks they were ready to come down some off the other plants could still go 2-3 weeks but im giving them 9-weeks and hacking them all and putting the next round in. i plan on getting better results this next grow im not that happy with my yield this grow could have been better ive done much better on all my grows


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 27, 2009)

here are some pics of the plants i chopped yesterday just before the hack
im not to happy with the yield but they all look to have a high THC content next grow i'll be back on track i was lazy this grow. 
i waited to long to transplant and i should have vegged them a bit more


----------



## BBFan (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah- those buds do look kinda small.  But they sure do look tasty! :hubba:


----------



## flashgee (Jan 28, 2009)

cool grow,its just a shame the ducksfoot cross lost the leaf pheno,but your doing a top job there pal.+rep to you


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks for the comments next grow should be good i got 3 commercial strains im popping just for yield to stockpile some smoke. hope they are decent if anyone has grown them a smoke report would be cool
NL#5 x Big Bud
Big Bud
Top44
and i also poped some really good strains im not sure what the jimmie is in the mix but the choco is (Chocolate Diesel) 
the Direwulfe is (Blue Buddha x SDV3)
Jimmie/Choco x Direwulfe  
Jimmie/Choco x Blue Buddha


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 31, 2009)

well i wanted to wait 68 days to harvest but i ended up harvesting the rest yesterday at 61 days. so the tent is now running the next setup
here are some pics of the trimmed up buds


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks Really good man 
ENJOY!
:lama:


----------



## ILoveganja.com (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey man nice grow. How much did you yield on this grow. Out of 24 plants. Im thinking of doing a similar grow.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Feb 1, 2009)

*ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL :holysheep:  *
* :aok: :aok: :aok:  GREAT JOB :aok: :aok: :aok: *​


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 2, 2009)

ILoveganja.com said:
			
		

> Hey man nice grow. How much did you yield on this grow. Out of 24 plants. Im thinking of doing a similar grow.


 i think i would have gotten a better yield with less plants vegged longer and transplanted correctly i waited 3 weeks into flower to transplant instead of before flowering. but i got 823grams total wet weight. in a 4x4 area with 24 plants using a 400w HPS. so im guessing i will end up with around 6-7oz. cured maybe more. 
but in not happy with the yield ive gotten more than this amount from 2 good size plants but the potency is there so that makes it O.K. its enough to last till my next crop so i cant complain. but my next grow i will have less plants, vegged longer, topped, and transplant correctly.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 2, 2009)

All in all though- great job.

Looks like you trim the same way I do when you hang (and the same as a lot of other people here)- end up with sticky fingers and sticky scissors.  Everything I read says to trim after drying / before curing.  Ever try it that way?


----------



## Tater (Feb 2, 2009)

BBFan, thats how I usually dry mine.  All I do is remove the fan leaves, hang em for a week or so, finish the trim and then jar them.  Leaving the leaves on just extends the drying period resulting in a smoother smoke, but I bet with a good slow jar or bag dry you would achieve the same results.  Find what works for you and stick with it.

PotHead420 Nice job man, looks like some good smoke.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 2, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> BBFan, thats how I usually dry mine. All I do is remove the fan leaves, hang em for a week or so, finish the trim and then jar them. Leaving the leaves on just extends the drying period resulting in a smoother smoke, but I bet with a good slow jar or bag dry you would achieve the same results. Find what works for you and stick with it.
> 
> PotHead420 Nice job man, looks like some good smoke.


 
Yeah, but in the books I've read and in the resources here at MP- they all say "Leave the fan leaves to wrap and protect the buds...." or some such thing.  Yet every time or almost every time, I see fresh cut buds on here- they're trimmed down to the sugar leaves.
Does anybody just cut off the stem- and hang it up?


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 2, 2009)

Great grow!!! I bet if you bought another 400w light for that amount of space your yield would be much larger next time... Or I would see about getting a 1000w and a cool tube.....


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 3, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> All in all though- great job.
> 
> Looks like you trim the same way I do when you hang (and the same as a lot of other people here)- end up with sticky fingers and sticky scissors.  Everything I read says to trim after drying / before curing.  Ever try it that way?


i dont like leaving the fans or any other leaves on the bud when i trim. i think it makes the bud look bad and i dont like smoking leaves. i usually trim the plant rite after the chop then hang them till the smaller stems snap them if needed i do a quick trim before i jar it as for sticky scissors  :hubba: i got a nice ball of scissor hash after trimming


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 9, 2009)

here are some pics of a friends plants there about a month into flower. they are all from clones i took from the plants earlier in the thread. he's using the same amount of light 400w HPS but his space is allot smaller. he is getting awesome growth looks better than what i had going. he lolli popped everything except his ducksfoot99 x Clipse and thats stacking very nice colas and has a great fruity/spicy scent. and he has a Dire x Blue Buddha in a water farm thats looking killer. it looks topped but its not its just a bushy strain 
and the rest are coming along nicely. you can see on the AK x BB under the leaves there turning purp thats how it starts on this strain then the leaves will totally turn purp and then it starts into the calyx:hubba:


----------

